# Hendo questions Anderson's "injuries"



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> All the "injuries" that keep Anderson from a rematch w/ me or Chael will heal real fast if they offer Bisping to him.


http://twitter.com/#!/danhendo/status/143370680073854976


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Not to mention that he's been is so many commercials which require activity, like dancing. I wouldn't be surprised if we see an announcement in the next 2-3 weeks about Anderson accepting a fight.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Neither Chael or Hendo deserve a rematch yet. Hendo's last fight at MW was a loss and Chael only has one win since losing to Silva.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Well It's kinda funny when you think that he beat both Dan and Chael already. But yet they both complain and cry like he's never stepped in a cage with them. And they both are on TRT which most people think should be illegal in MMA)...HMMM:confused02: and both orginaly from Team Quest, I don't know could be a just a quinky dink:thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Henderson is 7-1 after losing to Anderson, with wins over Franklin, Palhares, Bisping, Sobral, Fedor and Shogun.

Henderson is on quite a run, and is the only person outside of Chael in the whole division that should be fighting Anderson, as they are the only two that give him a good fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Neither Chael or Hendo deserve a rematch yet. Hendo's last fight at MW was a loss and Chael only has one win since losing to Silva.


There aren't much fighters out there though.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I see Hendo is flashin his junk around town for some attention again...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Neither Chael or Hendo deserve a rematch yet. Hendo's last fight at MW was a loss and Chael only has one win since losing to Silva.


Does Machida deserve a title shot again? no. 

Point is that not every championship fight has a deserving contender. In fact, lately there have been a few who didn't deserve a title shot.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Pretty lame, Hendo.

Hendo's one of my favorites but he's way off base. Fact is, Dan -and Chael too for that matter- Anderson beat BOTH OF YOU. Not by controversial decisions, but by submissions. Dan is basically calling Anderson a p**** and it is both ridiculous and unfounded.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TRT ****.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Anderson is frauding it up in my opinion, the shoulder buritis he has doesn't take 9 months to heal, it takes 3 at a push, I agree with Hendo he doesn't want to take on anyone who can give him a challenge, he would give maia a rematch before those two.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

nyc05 said:


> Pretty lame, Hendo.
> 
> Hendo's one of my favorites but he's way off base. Fact is, Dan -and Chael too for that matter- Anderson beat BOTH OF YOU. Not by controversial decisions, but by submissions. Dan is basically calling Anderson a p**** and it is both ridiculous and unfounded.


Well, the fight happened over 3,5 years ago and like M.C pointed out has defeated Palhares, Franklin, Bisping, Sobral, Feijao, Fedor and Shogun ever since. Not beat but finished everybody except for Shogun. If anybody has the right to feel extra confident and a bit cocky, it's Henderson.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Y is henderson even talking? Last time i check he got his ass kicked by silva. Since that time he has abandon his wrestling and has stuck with his h bomb. The last fight silva was dodging that shit like it was nothing.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

What has TRT Hendo got to offer Anderson. His wrestling has clearly declined over the years and he stands little chance of ever KO'ing Andy with that H-bomb.


After Jake Shields took down Hendo repeatedly people used the bad back excuse. But then Shogun, one of the weaker wrestlers in the division was actually out wrestling Hendo and taking him down relatively easily.

He stands no chance at taking Anderson down and controlling him and no chance at standing and banging. Really don't like the way he's accusing Anderson of ducking him/chael either when he's beaten them both.










Maybe Danny boy and Chael should set up their own camp together; "TRT ****". They should give Nate Marquardt a call too.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Well, the fight happened over 3,5 years ago and like M.C pointed out has defeated Palhares, Franklin, Bisping, Sobral, Feijao, Fedor and Shogun ever since. Not beat but finished everybody except for Shogun. If anybody has the right to feel extra confident and a bit cocky, it's Henderson.


Just wanted to quote my own post. 

Anderson has since defeated Irvin, Cote, Leites, Griffin, Maia, Sonnen, Belfort and Maia. 

Their list of victories are not far from each other by any means.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

I like how two guys who tapped like bitches are now talking shit lol too funny.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

What ever anyone has to say about either Hendo or Sonnen, they can't deny the fact that Henderson is right. If it was announced tomorrow Bisping was next for the title Anderson's injuries wouldn't be quite so bad.

Has anyone forgotten that Henderson's main issue when he left for SF was that they weren't going to give him a title shot, despite the fact that Dana said winner of Bisping Hendo was getting it. I guarantee had Bisping out pointed Henderson, we'd all still be talking about the highlight KO Anderson put on Bisping. 

I don't really care anyway, Dan is more suited for 205 and I doubt he wants to fight at 185 anymore.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hendo needs to mind his own damn business - He's said several times that the only fight he wants at 185 is Silva, other than that he just wants "big money fights," which he will undoubtedly get once he's ready to fight again...

Disrespecting the best fighter in the world (Who beat you cinvincingly) like this makes him look like a fool.

I would love to see Silva face Hendo and/or Sonnen again, but it has to be done when the title-holder feels like he's ready, and I'm glad he isn't being rushed by these jerks.

My point is, Sonnen already has a match lined up, and Hendo is "injured" until he gets cleared by a doctor, and who knows when that'll be?


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I have no interest in a re-match. Hendo would get slaughtered. As will Sonnen in the re-match.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually somewhat agree. I don't think Silva is ducking Hendo as to be honest Dan's ego would get the better of him again and he would try to stand and bang instead of using his wrestling which was somewhat successful. Silva is absolutely ducking Chael though without a doubt.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Maybe Danny boy and Chael should set up their own camp together; "TRT ****". They should give Nate Marquardt a call too.


Add Dennis Hallman to that team of cheaters.
Probably a lot more.
If only the commissions released the list of fighters with a doctor's permit...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> *Hendo needs to mind his own damn business* - He's said several times that the only fight he wants at 185 is Silva, other than that he just wants "big money fights," which he will undoubtedly get once he's ready to fight again...
> 
> Disrespecting the best fighter in the world (Who beat you cinvincingly) like this makes him look like a fool.
> 
> ...


This is his business Budhi. It's his livelihood and his life. he doesn't have all the time in the world it must be incredibly frustrating to see that time wasted by a ducking dodging champ who would no doubt step right up to fight Bisping. I've even heard Silva himself say Bisping should get a shot.

that's sad.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Add Dennis Hallman to that team of cheaters.
> Probably a lot more.
> If only the commissions released the list of fighters with a doctor's permit...


Thanks. Another *** added to the signature!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

oldfan said:


> This is his business Budhi. It's his livelihood and his life. he doesn't have all the time in the world it must be incredibly frustrating to see that time wasted by a ducking dodging champ who would no doubt step right up to fight Bisping. I've even heard Silva himself say Bisping should get a shot.
> 
> that's sad.


I respectfully disagree, it's none of his business - he's primarilly a 205'er who's said several times that he's just interested in big money fights - he doesn't need Silva for that, especially with his recent performance agains Rua.

The only other fight he was interested in was Silva at 185, and since it's not his weight-class, Silva is injured, Silva will be tied up with the winner of Sonnen vs Munoz, he has to wait, injury or not...

He's just taking a poke at Silva because he's seen his old teammate do it and it seems to be a "hip" thing for people to do these days...

Tomorrow he's going after Arianny if he follows the playbook


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

trimco said:


> I have no interest in a re-match. Hendo would get slaughtered. As will Sonnen in the re-match.


Chael's got an iron chin, decent boxing, amazing wrestling and cardio for days, he's always gonna have a 50/50 shot with Anderson, if he had better ju-jitsu I think he could beat Anderson comfortably.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> I respectfully disagree, it's none of his business - he's primarilly a 205'er who's said several times that he's just interested in big money fights - he doesn't need Silva for that, especially with his recent performance agains Rua.
> 
> The only other fight he was interested in was Silva at 185, and since it's not his weight-class, Silva is injured, Silva will be tied up with the winner of Sonnen vs Munoz, he has to wait, injury or not...
> 
> ...


You watch right after sonnen beats munoz some excuse will come up why the rematch can't happen, just you wait.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Hendo just want to fight Anderson and this is the way he is telling Dana how much he want that chance. I don't think is certain the fact that Hendo is disrespecting him, he just want his rematch.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

anyone who brings up the TRT thing and how it should be illegal obviously are uneducated on the subject and should not be allowed too voice their opinion on it. The only thing they did wrong with it was not telling the commission that they were doing it. If they gave the commission full warning then there should be no problem, end of story


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dutch sauce said:


> anyone who brings up the TRT thing and how it should be illegal obviously are uneducated on the subject and should not be allowed too voice their opinion on it. The only thing they did wrong with it was not telling the commission that they were doing it. If they gave the commission full warning then there should be no problem, end of story


This guy gets it, too bad the haters will ignore it. It isn't illegal and if other fighters aren't taking it it's their own fault.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chael's got an iron chin, decent boxing, amazing wrestling and cardio for days, he's always gonna have a 50/50 shot with Anderson, if he had better ju-jitsu I think he could beat Anderson comfortably.


huh? Hendo has an iron chin, decent boxing and freakish power. On the other hand he has garbage cardio, crappy wrestling (nowadays) and is slow as hell.

How can you even think he has a 50/50 shot at Anderson? Anderson Silva isn't the Slowgun that turned up to fight Hendo, he's a different beast all together.

He's ten times the striker Hendo is and ten times as fast as him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> huh? Hendo has an iron chin, decent boxing and freakish power. On the other hand he has garbage cardio, crappy wrestling (nowadays) and is slow as hell.
> 
> How can you even think he has a 50/50 shot at Anderson? Anderson Silva isn't the Slowgun that turned up to fight Hendo, he's a different beast all together.
> 
> He's ten times the striker Hendo is and ten times as fast as him.


I believe he was giving Chael the 50/50 shot not hendo, I don't know what happened with Hendo he used his wrassling against feijao and a little against Fedor but abandoned it against rua.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> huh? Hendo has an iron chin, decent boxing and freakish power. On the other hand he has garbage cardio, crappy wrestling (nowadays) and is slow as hell.
> 
> How can you even think he has a 50/50 shot at Anderson? Anderson Silva isn't the Slowgun that turned up to fight Hendo, he's a different beast all together.
> 
> He's ten times the striker Hendo is and ten times as fast as him.


Huh?? yourself buddy. Read his post again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> huh? Hendo has an iron chin, decent boxing and freakish power. On the other hand he has garbage cardio, crappy wrestling (nowadays) and is slow as hell.
> 
> How can you even think he has a 50/50 shot at Anderson? Anderson Silva isn't the Slowgun that turned up to fight Hendo, he's a different beast all together.
> 
> He's ten times the striker Hendo is and ten times as fast as him.


I was talking about Chael, not Hendo.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I was talking about Chael, not Hendo.


Sheet, my bad. No idea how I interpreted Chael as Hendo....What a dummy.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Well, the fight happened over 3,5 years ago and like M.C pointed out has defeated Palhares, Franklin, Bisping, Sobral, Feijao, Fedor and Shogun ever since. *Not beat but finished everybody except for Shogun.* If anybody has the right to feel extra confident and a bit cocky, it's Henderson.


He didn't finish Palhares or Franklin. Franklin was a split decision win that plenty of people thought Franklin won despite that brutal eyepoke.



AmdM said:


> Add Dennis Hallman to that team of cheaters.
> Probably a lot more.
> If only the commissions released the list of fighters with a doctor's permit...


Todd Duffee was outed by Kizer at the same time Hendo was.

Hallman, unlike everyone else who has spoken about their TRT, actually came up with a legitimate medical condition. Although he has been caught cheating previously.



dutch sauce said:


> anyone who brings up the TRT thing and how it should be illegal obviously are uneducated on the subject and should not be allowed too voice their opinion on it. The only thing they did wrong with it was not telling the commission that they were doing it. If they gave the commission full warning then there should be no problem, end of story


Uneducated on the subject? Just because you tell the commission you need TRT, doesn't mean you actually need to use it, and most of the commissions don't rubber stamp it. Marquardt was denied his exemption for TRT in New Jersey after a commission appointed endocrinologist reviewed his medical records. Chael's doctor testified under oath he didn't know of a drug that could induce hypogonadism, but you think *he* should be the final decision maker on an athlete using TRT as long as he tells the commission?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Someone should tell Hendo that old men that aren't injected with steroids get injured.

I mean, I've been watching sports forever and watching as former God of the court and gridiron like Kobe, Shaq, Peyton Manning hell even the indomitable Ray Lewis has missed three games this year with a bum toe...all these guys get injured as they age and wear and tear builds.


Now all of a sudden a bunch of dudes decided to get injected with steroids and they think they are somehow superior to dudes who aren't artificially reversing their genetic DNA aging profiles.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> He didn't finish Palhares or Franklin. Franklin was a split decision win that plenty of people thought Franklin won despite that brutal eyepoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But smacky, the TRT use is actually not illegal to use, and if they are going to classify it as a steroid if you take too much tne it should just be outlawed altogether. That dumb court from the infamous sonnen hearing last year ended up suspending Sonnen not because of TRT but because of discretion of all things, and also Chael's doctor is a dummy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What the **** is that guy talking about? If Chael's levels were normal, then how the **** did he get popped?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The only people that some how reason with the use of TRT or other forms of cheating are people who have got by on life cheating themselves and have weak morales.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I actually somewhat agree. I don't think Silva is ducking Hendo as to be honest Dan's ego would get the better of him again and he would try to stand and bang instead of using his wrestling which was somewhat successful. Silva is absolutely ducking Chael though without a doubt.


...It's possible Silva could be ducking Sonnen or he really does have a legit injury. Dana said he was "Certain there would be a rematch". Makes me wonder why Sonnen is fighting Munoz now. Anderson certainly has the biggest target on his back. Everybody wants to beat the best fighter in the world...


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> What ever anyone has to say about either Hendo or Sonnen, they can't deny the fact that Henderson is right. If it was announced tomorrow Bisping was next for the title Anderson's injuries wouldn't be quite so bad.


Well another way to look at is a 40%| silva could soak it up and step into the octagon against bisbing (like he did okami) because the brit has no wrestling/ko power = is a threat no where. Why would a less than 100% silva want to step in the cage with wrestlers whos goal is to lay on top of him for 5 rounds.

Clearly this shoulder thing is silva's way of halting the division until a real contender emerges not the guy dana thinks is most marketable.With all the records hes amassed hasnt he earned that right?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...It's possible Silva could be ducking Sonnen or he really does have a legit injury. Dana said he was "Certain there would be a rematch". Makes me wonder why Sonnen is fighting Munoz now. Anderson certainly has the biggest target on his back. Everybody wants to beat the best fighter in the world...


Dana said it was happening, Sonnen said it was happening. Thing is Anderson kept saying that Sonnen hadn't earned the fight. Silva has never said it was happening.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Well another way to look at is a 40%| silva could soak it up and step into the octagon against bisbing (like he did okami) because the brit has no wrestling/ko power = is a threat no where. Why would a less than 100% silva want to step in the cage with wrestlers whos goal is to lay on top of him for 5 rounds.
> 
> Clearly this shoulder thing is silva's way of halting the division until a real contender emerges not the guy dana thinks is most marketable.With all the records hes amassed hasnt he earned that right?


No he hasn't, you never earn anything extra just like GSP doesn't get any special treatment, and no one wants to see any other silva fight other than silva/sonnen 2


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BrutalKO said:


> ...It's possible Silva could be ducking Sonnen or he really does have a legit injury. Dana said he was "Certain there would be a rematch". Makes me wonder why Sonnen is fighting Munoz now. Anderson certainly has the biggest target on his back. Everybody wants to beat the best fighter in the world...


It's been said Wandy actually trained with Anderson for the Cung Le fight.

This should injury is something Anderson had during the Okami fight.

Now, I'm no doctor, but I don't think you're gonna be much help to someone if you've got a bum shoulder and you're not gonna help Wand prepare for a fight by doing jumping jacks.

Something doesn't add up here and truth be told I wouldn't be surprised if Anderson did announce he was fighting Bisping with Sonnen and Munoz weeks into their training camp, Bisping may have just been talking but he sounded very confident when he said "I'm gonna be fighting Anderson Silva"


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> No he hasn't, you never earn anything extra just like GSP doesn't get any special treatment, and no one wants to see any other silva fight other than silva/sonnen 2


so u think its right for there to be unworthy contenders fighting for the title? you condone hotshotting? why even be a fan of the sport at all if you want it to play out like wwf


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> so u think its right for there to be unworthy contenders fighting for the title? you condone hotshotting? why even be a fan of the sport at all if you want it to play out like wwf


It's nothing like wwf, and how is sonnen unworthy when he beats munoz after beating stann? also who came the closest to beating silva? answer is sonnen, hell they gave machida a title shot for beating old man couture so don't tell me about unworthy. If you can name 1 match that is better than silva vs sonnen 2 i'd like to hear it but I bet you that you can't.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> But smacky, the TRT use is actually not illegal to use, and if they are going to classify it as a steroid if you take too much tne it should just be outlawed altogether. That dumb court from the infamous sonnen hearing last year ended up suspending Sonnen not because of TRT but because of discretion of all things, and also Chael's doctor is a dummy.


When you say not illegal to use, do you mean it's allowed by commissions for an athlete in competition, or legal as in you won't be arrested?

I'd normally agree with you that it should be completely prohibited since they classify it with other anabolics. But there might be a case where it's actually legitimate, like that Olympic sailor who lost his testicles to cancer. But he's one of two cases USADA has approved in their entire history across all sports. Various athletic commissions are currently letting five active MMA fighters use TRT, that we know about.

I concur that the CSAC is a bunch of morons. But they were informed by Sonnen that he had a TUE to use TRT in Nevada, which wasn't true. The suspension was originally for using synthetic testosterone, not nondisclosure, but they bought his "I was already approved before" defense.

What's even sadder about the CSAC, is that they actually used to be even worse than they are now. Armando Garcia made the people in that video look like a gathering of MENSA members.


Anyway, if they can get TUEs for TRT, it's legal and there's obviously nothing I can do about it. But when people say I shouldn't be allowed to voice my opinion on it because I'm obviously uneducated about it (you didn't obviously, but that's what prompted by initial post) it obviously has the effect of making me voice my opinion about TRT. Because I like to discuss topics, hate being told what to do, and I can type during the commercials while I watch football.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> When you say not illegal to use, do you mean it's allowed by commissions for an athlete in competition, or legal as in you won't be arrested?
> 
> I'd normally agree with you that it should be completely prohibited since they classify it with other anabolics. But there might be a case where it's actually legitimate, like that Olympic sailor who lost his testicles to cancer. But he's one of two cases USADA has approved in their entire history across all sports. Various athletic commissions are currently letting five active MMA fighters use TRT, that we know about.
> 
> ...


What I hate about this TRT issue is it's made to be too much of a grey area on what athletes can and cannot do or take. And maybe Sonnen's case by the book should have just given him the 1 year suspension but I tend to agree with Sonnen when he said that if i'm not allowed to take this dosage or do this or that tell me so I won't but if I am allowed don't tell me that your gonna suspend me for something I am allowed to take but now it's too much and instead suspended my for closure to save your own skins, either outlaw the whole substance or make it legal in any amount taken that's not health threatening.

I just feel Sonnen got stiffed badly by the commission with all this and instead of giving him the 1 year suspension they made up an excuse to save their own skins and then they kept him out way longer then it would be for PEDS anyways.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Why is he even bothering with this. He should be focused on Sat. Dec. 10th.

Although I have the most utmost respect for Hendo especially now, I'd like to see Anderson move up to LHW and take care of em.

BTW: I've been studying Anderson's video on movement, striking, and techniques. There's so much more to his game then we all know. I'll throw up the video in a bit if anyone is interested...


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> It's nothing like wwf, and how is sonnen unworthy when he beats munoz after beating stann?


I am not talking about when he beats munoz i'm talkin about all the noise his fans made after ufc 117 and the stann fight.Where dana heard the dumb fans and being the opportunist he is made the fight against better judgement.


> also who came the closest to beating silva?


This argument makes me cringe.How does controlling most of a fight IN A LOSS qualify said individual to get first dibs at the title? losers dont get rewarded for losing decisively at least they shouldnt.


> answer is sonnen, *hell they gave machida a title shot for beating old man couture so don't tell me about unworthy.* If you can name 1 match that is better than silva vs sonnen 2 i'd like to hear it but I bet you that you can't.


 Different circumstances the ufc never intended for this fight it just fell on their lap. And machida is like 3 fights removed from being an ex-champion anyway so that right their puts him on the shortlist of subs.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> The only people that some how reason with the use of TRT or other forms of cheating are people who have got by on life cheating themselves and have weak morales.


I disagree with this broad statement. But I just wanted to say if you are serious about your list might as well throw Rogan on it too since he's a TRT advocate.

Personally, I think It's a great way to stay young longer, not get necessarily get jacked on test. But who would want to feel healthy and defy age, right?

Don't be a twat


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SJ said:


> I disagree with this broad statement. But I just wanted to say if you are serious about your list might as well throw Rogan on it too since he's a TRT advocate.
> 
> Personally, I think It's a great way to stay young longer, not get necessarily get jacked on test. But who would want to feel healthy and defy age, right?
> 
> Don't be a twat


Doesn't Rogan use HGH also?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Doesn't Rogan use HGH also?


Na he uses TRT I think and lots of vitamins and supplements like we all probably should.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hear a lot of talk about whether or not Sonnen deserves a rematch and honestly who how or when he beat or lost to somebody doesn't matter, the only thing that matters is what the fans want to see since we are the ones that pay the money that allows guys like Silva to live the life they do. Bottom line is the fans want to see Sonnen/Silva so that is the fight that should be made. Screw rankings and winning streaks this isn't the Olympics its a sport that airs and survives largely off PPV. Silva/Sonnen 2 sells more PPV's than any other fight Silva could have outside a GSP super fight and that is why it should and needs to happen.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I hear a lot of talk about whether or not Sonnen deserves a rematch and honestly who how or when he beat or lost to somebody doesn't matter, the only thing that matters is what the fans want to see since we are the ones that pay the money that allows guys like Silva to live the life they do. Bottom line is the fans want to see Sonnen/Silva so that is the fight that should be made. Screw rankings and winning streaks this isn't the Olympics its a sport that airs and survives largely off PPV. Silva/Sonnen 2 sells more PPV's than any other fight Silva could have outside a GSP super fight and that is why it should and needs to happen.


Silva vs Jones would sell more ppv than sonnen vs silva 2.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Silva vs Jones would sell more ppv than sonnen vs silva 2.


Maybe, but it wouldn't happen like the GSP fight anyways, I see Rashad beating JBJ before he can get to Silva status anyways.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i think there is some validity to this.

Rashad will get the next LHW title shot i think which leave hendo on the shelf dispite the talk he probably wont fight JBJ. 
I think chale may need one more fight before getting a rematch. Also hendo may need a MW match before getting a shot because despite his winning ways lately they have been in the LHW and HW classes and they may require him to have one MW fight before the title shot.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

When I read that tweet all I could think about was Hendo getting up to use the bathroom at the event and Sonnen reaching over, grabbing his phone and tweeting that for him :laugh: That statement seems so anti-Hendo.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SJ said:


> I disagree with this broad statement. But I just wanted to say if you are serious about your list might as well throw Rogan on it too since he's a TRT advocate.
> 
> Personally, I think It's a great way to stay young longer, not get necessarily get jacked on test. But who would want to feel healthy and defy age, right?
> 
> Don't be a twat


Rogan isn't competing against others in a sport, thus he isn't cheating. I have no issues with people using TRT outside of sporting competition to benefit themselves personally. Same with people using other steroids. If they are using it for their own personal gain and not cheating others out of competition, then it isn't a problem what so ever.

Cheating in sporting competition is another thing all together though and I personally have no time for it.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> TRT ****.


lol

i love it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JWP said:


> lol
> 
> i love it


Really? you might be impressed by blue cars too who am I to judge


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

JWP said:


> lol
> 
> i love it







Now then, can you point to the *** for me:

















<----------------------------------------


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Using TRT is like giving one guy a gun because he has shorter reach than his opponent (Exaggeration). It's artificial and shouldn't be a part of the sport, period...

If you're not physically build to fight, guess what? You shouldn't do it!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Using TRT is like giving one guy a gun because he has shorter reach than his opponent... It's artificial and shouldn't be a part of the sport, period...
> 
> If you're not physically build to fight, guess what? You shouldn't do it!


It's not illegal Budhi that's what me and smackybear have been talking about, any smart person would take it to keep up and be strong and healthy since it is legal, either outlaw it fully or leave it legal for any dosage not life threatening or physical harmful to yourself.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> It's not illegal Budhi that's what me and smackybear have been talking about, any smart person would take it to keep up and be strong and healthy since it is legal, either outlaw it fully or leave it legal for any dosage not life threatening or physical harmful to yourself.


Well by that standard, medical marijuana should be outlawed - steroids for cancer-victims should be outlawed.

Point is, it gives you benifits you wouldn't have gained if left to your own means, which is why it shouldn't be legal in sports...

But to better your quality of life, I'm all for it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Well by that standard, medical marijuana should be outlawed - steroids for cancer-victims should be outlawed.
> 
> Point is, it gives you benifits you wouldn't have gained if left to your own means, which is why it shouldn't be legal in sports...
> 
> But to better your quality of life, I'm all for it


No that's bullshite, if its better quality of life and not a steriod then everyone should be able to use it, everyone at the end of the day its not a ped its testostrone to benefit 
your health, and for some reason marijuana is prohibited in MMA even though there is no advantage to using it really and it robbed nick diaz of another win on his record wrongly. I can imagine GSP and JBJ and others all taking supplements similar to TRT if not TRT itself but they don't openly admit in fear of scrutiny. The only things that shouldn't be used in MMA is steroids and numbing drugs/injections.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I still think it should all be banned in sports... Sports should be about true tests of skill and strength - which these treatments ruin


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Well I still think it should all be banned in sports... Sports should be about true tests of skill and strength - which these treatments ruin


That's my point, either outlaw the whole treatment or let any dosage be allowed don't put it into a useless grey area.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I prefer my favorite fighters to have long careers as long as they have their wits about them. I'm also an advocate of vitamins, but by the logic I'm reading those shouldn't be allowed either.

WAR TRT.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a Hendo fan and despise Sonnen.

But if they both feel they deserve a shot at 185 belt...why don't they fight eachother to determine the #1 contender? 

If Dan wants Silva so bad...why doesn't he actually fight at that weight? Why doesn't he say "Dana I want a top 185 match that will get me to a title shot at 185"?

I don't understand why Dan or anyone else think he deserves or should even be in the conversation for a title shot at 185 lbs.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Using TRT is like giving one guy a gun because he has shorter reach than his opponent (Exaggeration). It's artificial and shouldn't be a part of the sport, period...
> 
> If you're not physically build to fight, guess what? You shouldn't do it!



Bisping said it right...had a pretty good theory.

Most people lose testosterone levels when they have been on the roids. He said no one in this sport is naturally low on testosterone. It is in direct result of roid use. 

Seems like a pretty decent theory to me.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Neither Chael or Hendo deserve a rematch yet. Hendo's last fight at MW was a loss and Chael only has one win since losing to Silva.


This... Who wants to see a champ with limited time rematch people he's beaten. Chael I understand after a couple of fights but I'd rather see Anderson go up to Light Heavy until a contender is defined. I think if Munoz wins yes, but I'd like to see Chael get another W first. Like people always say "If you can't beat these people on the way to the champ you don't deserve to be the champ."


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SJ said:


> I prefer my favorite fighters to have long careers as long as they have their wits about them. I'm also an advocate of vitamins, but by the logic I'm reading those shouldn't be allowed either.
> 
> WAR TRT.


Turning up to a fight with testosterone levels four times higher than normal is cheating. Flat out cheating.

The TRT **** (other than Dan Henderson) have all been accused of cheating in the past. Hallman and Nate Marquardt.

Chael Sonnen has committed acts of fraud, lies compulsively and has tried other methods of cheating in MMA fights (the double tap to get out of submissions).

It isn't that hard to put everything together. Nate and Hallman have used steroids in the past, then there is Sonnen. These guys are all CHEATERS. Straight up. If you want to support that in high level sporting competition, then go ahead. I how ever, have no time for it and wish all of these fighters were permanently banned from the sport.

I,am not prohibiting the use of TRT or steroids in any ones personal life. If you are using it for your own gains and not cheating other people out of fair competition, then that is absolutely fine.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Turning up to a fight with testosterone levels four times higher than normal is cheating. Flat out cheating.
> 
> The TRT **** (other than Dan Henderson) have all been accused of cheating in the past. Hallman and Nate Marquardt.
> 
> ...


This is it. So simple and obvious.

I don't care what people do in the personal lives, 
they could fill their veins with testosterone (or any other shaite) if they want to, i could care less.
But if they put their physically enhanced arses in a position to compete with other people then they are just being a disgusting cheater, trickery monkey sob.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Anderson only has a couple of fights left in him before age catches up to him. I want to see him fight great fighters that have a shot at beating him. It is like in boxing, I rather see Pacquiao fight Marguez 10 times than see him beat up on cans. I would rather see Anderson in epic rematches than see him beat up on Bisping or other guys that you know don't stand a chance.

Hendo has proven that he will fight anyone, any where, at any time. For the most part, he always comes ready to bang and put up a show for the fans. He can call anyone out as far as I am concerned, because he has proven time and again that he wants to fight the best.

Anderson is an amazing fighter, and has the best stand up in the ufc but he does seem to prefer fighting easier opponents.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cookiefritas said:


> Anderson is an amazing fighter, and has the best stand up in the ufc but he does seem to prefer fighting easier opponents.


How on earth can you say this....when he has fought and beat both guys that say he is ducking him? 

He has fought Franklin, Marquardt, Sonnen, Okami, Belfort, Maia, Hendo.

He has fought every guy that has made up the top 5 MWs over the years besides Jacare...who now isn't top 5.

WHo has he ducked in his life? Name one guy. Fact is...you can't.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

He fought Irvin, Cote, Leites, Griffin in that order. Those guys were pretty easy fights and he was a big favorite in all of them. He goes up to 205 only to fight a couple of dudes he knows he can beat, there are a good number of guys at 205 that would be even matches and he won't ever fight them. When BJ Penn moves up in weight classes, he asks to fight the best, Anderson does the opposite. 

I am not saying he is afraid to fight some guys, but he prefers to fight cans and get payed for it. Sonnen beat his ass for 4 rounds, any champion would be asking to fight the guy again, to prove that it was a fluke and that he was truly injured for that fight. Instead he says, he will only fight the guy in Brazil, if that ain't ducking then I don't know what is.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cookiefritas said:


> He fought Irvin, Cote, Leites, Griffin in that order. Those guys were pretty easy fights and he was a big favorite in all of them. He goes up to 205 only to fight a couple of dudes he knows he can beat, there are a good number of guys at 205 that would be even matches and he won't ever fight them. When BJ Penn moves up in weight classes, he asks to fight the best, Anderson does the opposite.
> 
> I am not saying he is afraid to fight some guys, but he prefers to fight cans and get payed for it. Sonnen beat his ass for 4 rounds, any champion would be asking to fight the guy again, to prove that it was a fluke and that he was truly injured for that fight. Instead he says, he will only fight the guy in Brazil, if that ain't ducking then I don't know what is.


So the UFC has ZERO say in who he fights. Leities, Cote and so on were all guys Anderson asked for. In a time where there were little to no options at 185. Give a me a link where he calls these guys out. And give me your other options of guys to fight at 185 at the time. Thanks.

Why should he have to move to 205 full time? He is 38 years old. He has already said he believe Jon Jones would beat him. Why doesn't GSP even move up to 185 once? I guess he is ducking guys...am I right?

So a guy that has bad mouthed you all day every day. Bad mouthed your family, your trainers, your country....you wouldn't want to fight him in front of all these people in your home country?

Get real dude. He fought Sonnen in Las Vegas already. What the **** do you want him to do? If Anderson was asked to fight with 1 arm behind his back and refused...you'd prolly say he is ducking.

FACT is...and I know you may not like facts. HE HAS FOUGHT EVERYONE AT 185. And when he fights Chael again he will have fought him twice. WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT?

Rich Franklin ******* lost his belt to Anderson. The 2nd time he fought him in his backyard in Cincy Ohio. So Anderson isn't allowed to ask for that fight to be in Brazil? He isn't allowed to fight IN HIS HOME CITY...and SELL OUT A HUGE VENUE FOR THE UFC? Oh....interesting.

Why don't you think out the whole situation before you make dumb claims.:confused03:


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

We will agree to disagree. We are both just stating opinions on the matter, I don't know why your consider your opinion to be a fact.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So the UFC has ZERO say in who he fights. Leities, Cote and so on were all guys Anderson asked for. In a time where there were little to no options at 185. Give a me a link where he calls these guys out. And give me your other options of guys to fight at 185 at the time. Thanks.
> 
> Why should he have to move to 205 full time? He is 38 years old. He has already said he believe Jon Jones would beat him. Why doesn't GSP even move up to 185 once? I guess he is ducking guys...am I right?
> 
> ...


Silva/Sonnen 1 was in Oakland, California, not Vegas.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cookiefritas said:


> We will agree to disagree. We are both just stating opinions on the matter, I don't know why your consider your opinion to be a fact.


The thought that he had already fought everyone who is anyone at 185 already isn't opinion....it is fact.

Not sure what more you want from a guy who has fought them all. I guess he has to fight them all again for you to be satisfied.

He has never ducked a fight in his life. Unless you can dig up an article where the UFC offers him a fight and he turns it down...you can't say he is ducking anyone. Sonnen said he was ducking Okami for years....well Okami never earned a shot at the title...and when they fought Anderson embarrassed him. 

Silva knows his next opponent is Chael. He isn't running from it. He just doesn't respect the guy...and has said he doesn't deserve a title shot. He never said he isn't going to fight him. God forbid a guy wanting to fight a guy who has mocked his country in his own city in front of a huge venue of people.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Silva/Sonnen 1 was in Oakland, California, not Vegas.


I stand corrected.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I love, how a guy 14-0 in the UFC, made top fighters look like amateurs, beaten the two guys calling him out, is being called a ducker.

Amazing. Fighters get injured, and he doesn't have to accept rematches just because people are extra vocal about it. Hell he even said he'd fight Sonnen in Brazil recently once he's healed. The first fight was in the USA, so it's not an out there offer at all.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I hear a lot of talk about whether or not Sonnen deserves a rematch and honestly who how or when he beat or lost to somebody doesn't matter, *the only thing that matters is what the fans want to see *since we are the ones that pay the money that allows guys like Silva to live the life they do. Bottom line is the fans want to see Sonnen/Silva so that is the fight that should be made. Screw rankings and winning streaks this isn't the Olympics its a sport that airs and survives largely off PPV. Silva/Sonnen 2 sells more PPV's than any other fight Silva could have outside a GSP super fight and that is why it should and needs to happen.


If that is the case how come we never got gsp/anderson when it was ripe.Or silva/jones? Why doesnt zuffa just put the 2 big cashcow aryans on all the major cards


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kreed said:


> If that is the case how come we never got gsp/anderson when it was ripe. Why dont we have the 2 big cashcow aryans headline ever ppv


Because GSP/Anderson are not in the same weightclass. Nobody is demanding Silva more up to 205 and fight Jones. They are demanding he fight the man in his division who the fans see as the #1 contender. The guy the fans will fill his pockets to see him fight. As for the the 2 big cashcow Aryans really not sure what that is supposed to mean. Are you implying that MMA fans are white supremecists? Of the top draws only Lesnar and GSP are white. Rampage is black, BJ Penn is half white. Seriously what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone inform me as to why Dan is calling out Anderson and a 185 title shot...and not fighting in that division?

I am a fan of both fighters.

But is there any reason? Does it make any sense at all?

Since he lost to Silva in the 2nd round years ago, he has done little to nothing at 185 lbs. Plus he has said he doesn't like the cut. So if he wins, he would have to cut the weight each time out. How does this make any sense?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Because GSP/Anderson are not in the same weightclass


neither were henderson and belfort.Or penn and gsp, It happens.


> Nobody is demanding Silva more up to 205 and fight Jones.


Where have you been since jones destroyed shogun? thats all they've been salivating about.


> They are demanding he fight the man in his division who the fans see as the #1 contender. The guy the fans will fill his pockets to see him fight


These arent "MMA fans" though these are clowns who associate with the sport with other agendas.


> As for the the 2 big cashcow Aryans really not sure what that is supposed to mean. Are you implying that MMA fans are white supremecists? Of the top draws only Lesnar and GSP are white. Rampage is black, BJ Penn is half white. Seriously what is that supposed to mean?


Exactly what you said, the top draws happen to be 2 blue eyed and blonde haired caucasians funny enough


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can anyone inform me as to why Dan is calling out Anderson and a 185 title shot...and not fighting in that division?
> 
> I am a fan of both fighters.
> 
> ...


I assume he just wants to avenge the loss then relinquish the title


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Speaking of clowns with agendas........


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kreed said:


> neither were henderson and belfort.Or penn and gsp, It happens.Where have you been since jones destroyed shogun? thats all they've been salivating about.These arent "MMA fans" though these are clowns who associate with the sport with other agendas. Exactly what you said, the top draws happen to be 2 blue eyed and blonde haired caucasians funny enough


BJ had fought at 170 before, GSP has never fought at Middleweight as far as I know, it's a bit different.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kreed said:


> neither were henderson and belfort.Or penn and gsp,


 Henderson always fought at 185 and 205. He was the Pride WW(UFC MW Equivolent) champ, Hendo and Belfor were both competing at 185 before fighting Silva.


> It happens.Where have you been since jones destroyed shogun? thats all they've been salivating about


 Your examples are not the same. There has always been a clear realization that Silva was unlikely to move up and challenge Jones due to the diffrence in weight classes. Sonnen is banging on Silva's door nobody is asking Silva to go to Sonnen's. [quote[ .These arent "MMA fans" though these are clowns who associate with the sport with other agendas. [/quote] Hi, I am an MMA fan and I want to see it. Silva/Sonnen 1 was an awesome fight and the first time we have seen Silva really pushed to his limits. I think he got lucky and want to see it proven one way or the other.


> Exactly what you said, the top draws happen to be 2 blue eyed and blonde haired caucasians funny enough


Because one is a dominant champion who delivers EVERY time never making the fans watch him act like a jack ass dancing for 25 minutes. Lesnar brings cross over appeal the fact they happen to be White is irrelevant and I think the fact that a ever growing percentage of popular fighters tend to of other races proves that. Rampage/Rashad did huge numbers and neither guy was blond haired or had blue eyes. Its irrelevant and your making something out of nothing. You sound like Bob Arum here.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Henderson always fought at 185 and 205. He was the Pride WW(UFC MW Equivolent) champ, Hendo and Belfor were both competing at 185 before fighting Silva


scuse me I meant franklin/befort.


> Your examples are not the same. There has always been a clear realization that Silva was unlikely to move up and challenge Jones due to the diffrence in weight classes. Sonnen is banging on Silva's door nobody is asking Silva to go to Sonnen's.


hey duke u said to hell with this and that its about what the fans want to see and the fans were clamouring for that despite the absurdity of it.And what do you know it never happened for tht very reason.This sonnen thing should never have been brought up until he beat munoz the fact that so called fans wanted to see a rematch right after ufc117 sort of tells you these ppl dont give a fuk about MMA or the sanctity of the sport.


> > .These arent "MMA fans" though these are clowns who associate with the sport with other agendas.
> 
> 
> Hi, I am an MMA fan and I want to see it. Silva/Sonnen 1 was an awesome fight and the first time we have seen Silva really pushed to his limits. I think he got lucky and want to see it proven one way or the other.


thats all fine and dandy but if you were in that crowd that felt sonnen deserved an instant rematch (for controlling the fight for 4 rounds but losing decisively) or for beating stann after the TRT scandal, then you arent a real fan are you. 


> Because one is a dominant champion who delivers EVERY time never making the fans watch him act like a jack ass dancing for 25 minutes. Lesnar brings cross over appeal the fact they happen to be White is irrelevant and I think the fact that a ever growing percentage of popular fighters tend to of other races proves that.


But gsp doesnt deliver hes getting by on hero worship, his aryan appearance and good will ambassador schtick.Without it and hes jon fitch..As for your last comment that isnt exactly true, just because we are seeing a diverse bunch of fighters in top position doesnt necessarily mean they are popular.Case in point jon jones and jose aldo.Jones looks the part, is articulate, does the fake humble thing and fights in a style fans admire.Yet hes not exactly racking in ppv buys is he..



> *Rampage/Rashad did huge numbers and neither guy was blond haired or had blue eyes. *Its irrelevant and your making something out of nothing. You sound like Bob Arum here.


Its funny you mentioned this because the backlash in the aftermath spoke volumes..Imagine the amount of flack so called MMA enthusiasts were giving rashad because he used his strengths instead of olaying into rampage's and handing the fight on a plate. 

The event did well because ppl bought into the rivalry and were waiting with baited breath to see 2 african americans go punch drunk trying to kill each other for their entertainment.When one of them opted to use his nouce they cried foul..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> scuse me I meant franklin/befort.hey duke u said to hell with this and that its about what the fans want to see and the fans were clamouring for that despite the absurdity of it.And what do you know it never happened for tht very reason.This sonnen thing should never have been brought up until he beat munoz the fact that so called fans wanted to see a rematch right after ufc117 sort of tells you these ppl dont give a fuk about MMA or the sanctity of the sport.thats all fine and dandy but if you were in that crowd that felt sonnen deserved an instant rematch (for controlling the fight for 4 rounds but losing decisively) or for beating stann after the TRT scandal, then you arent a real fan are you.
> But gsp doesnt deliver hes getting by on hero worship, his aryan appearance and good will ambassador schtick.Without it and hes jon fitch..As for your last comment that isnt exactly true, just because we are seeing a diverse bunch of fighters in top position doesnt necessarily mean they are popular.Case in point jon jones and jose aldo.Jones looks the part, is articulate, does the fake humble thing and fights in a style fans admire.Yet hes not exactly racking in ppv buys is he..
> 
> Its funny you mentioned this because the backlash in the aftermath spoke volumes..Imagine the amount of flack so called MMA enthusiasts were giving rashad because he used his strengths instead of olaying into rampage's and handing the fight on a plate.
> ...


I hope a drunk driver drives into your forehead you blatant racist with twisted values how do you like them apples.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, never been a big Henderson fan anyway and now he's going to take this route too. Just lost what respect I had for the guy.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Kreed said:


> Jones looks the part, is articulate, does the fake humble thing and fights in a style fans admire.Yet hes not exactly racking in ppv buys is he..


Wait so because Jones is faking being humble I should throw out my money to buy one of his PPV? No thanks I'd rather spend the money on fighters that are actually themselves, nice, humble, dickheads, douchebags, as long as they don't hide behind the "Oh I'm a nice guy" card.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I hope a drunk driver drives into your forehead you blatant racist with twisted values how do you like them apples.


You know something´s very wrong when UFC_Owns calls someone out for their lack of values.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> You know something´s very wrong when UFC_Owns calls someone out for their lack of values.


Yeah you'll enjoy the free fights I give you won't ya ungrateful


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

we're listening kreed.:hug:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Kreed said:


> the top draws happen to be 2 *blue eyed and blonde haired caucasians funny enough*





Kreed said:


> But gsp doesnt deliver hes getting by on hero worship, his *aryan appearance* and good will ambassador schtick.


Are you legally ******* retarded?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yeah you'll enjoy the free fights I give you won't ya ungrateful


lol

Re-uploading stuff to your youtube account doesn't make you a genious or an angel on earth.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> lol
> 
> Re-uploading stuff to your youtube account doesn't make you a genious or an angel on earth.


Wasn't those ones I gave you it was the ones post ufc on fox I think that you were begging for and in english, and seems like your jealous that I get positive feedback from everyone on my youtube page from my recorded fights. You are a pretty sad human being to be an ass to people for no reason.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Wasn't those ones I gave you it was the ones post ufc on fox I think that you were begging for and in english, and seems like your jealous that I get positive feedback from everyone on my youtube page from my recorded fights. You are a pretty sad human being to be an ass to people for no reason.


Yeah, i didn't ask you for that and quite certainly not begged for anything,
besides those links you gave are not what i wanted.
I was looking for a proper scene release.
Those crappy streams are up from mma-core, anyone can get them.
Thanks anyway.
As for the jealous part...grow up kiddo!
As for being an ass with you... well, that's what you get for insulting people on this board since you've joined this board.
Those bans certainly served a propose, you don't feel free to do that so easily nowadays. But you are you, i'm sure you want to follow that path again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Yeah, i didn't ask you for that
> besides those links you gave are not what i wanted.
> Was looking for a proper scene release.
> Those crappy streams are up there for grabs, anyone can get them.
> Thanks anyway.


Proper scene release? I don't understand what that is never heard the term, all I remember was they were full fights in english because all the other ones were spanish for some reason.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Really? you might be impressed by blue cars too who am I to judge



if its a rotary i might, or a bugatti, theyre pretty good

or if it ran over chael sonnen.... just joking, i think


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Gents - on topic please...*

I remember this thread being about Hendo and Silva at some point in time...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> What the **** is that guy talking about? If Chael's levels were normal, then how the **** did he get popped?


Yep this is what I've ben saying all along. Chaels doctor said himself that Sonnen didn't need TRT lol. It's crazy to think that all these guys would have legit need for it anyway. They found a loophole and are now able to cheat and get away with it. Seems like team quest where the pioneers.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd rather see Hendo smash Bones or Machida.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe Henderson hasent forgotten the jab that Anderson gave him and wants to fight him again and pay him back. What im talking about is when Silva beat Hendo in the Unification Championship Fight, and when he was talking to Joe Rogan, Ed Soares translated Silva in that he basically said "No disrespect to Dan but I only have fought 1 Champion and that was Rich Franklin". Maybe that has been eating at Hendo all this time, or maybe Team Quest has some grudge against Anderson idk.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> *Gents - on topic please...*
> 
> I remember this thread being about Hendo and Silva at some point in time...


Ya, lets get back to hating on Kreed X. I was banned for saying Paki for crying out loud, why is he still around


----------

